# How do I write files to a CD



## spacebizall (Dec 4, 2008)

When i try to write files it tells me that the filesystem is read only. I have a cd-rw drive and the disk I am trying to use is cd-rw. I really need to save some stuff to back it up and be able to transfer it.


----------



## sverreh (Dec 4, 2008)

It depends on what type of burner you have. For ATAPI, use burncd. For SCSI and USB, use cdrecord. Before burning you should generate an ISO-file. And: Do not mount the cd when burning. Here is how I do it on my system (ATAPI):


```
# mkisofs -o cd.iso -r <files>
# burncd -e -f /dev/acd0 -s max data cd.iso fixate
```

For more info, check the handbook:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/creating-cds.html

Good luck!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2008)

If you have an IDE burner you can also add atapicam to your kernel config. With that you can use almost any *nix burning program.

http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html#q15


----------



## Ole (Dec 9, 2008)

For GUI environment a nice stuff is K3B program (*sysutils/k3b*) - dependency from KDE libs 


> (read /usr/ports/sysutils/k3b/pkg-message-7 for correct installation)


 or Gnomebaker (*sysutils/gnomebaker*) - depend from GTK/Gnome. PS: Both of them is  "backend" for cdrecord


----------



## trasz@ (Dec 9, 2008)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If you have an IDE burner you can also add atapicam to your kernel config. With that you can use almost any *nix burning program.
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html#q15



Actually, atapicam can be loaded as a kernel module; no kernel recompilation is needed.


----------



## mali (Dec 10, 2008)

Another solution to burn :



> http://www.freebsdsoftware.org/sysutils/bashburn.html


----------

